# Holly bushes - when to trim



## cccrickets77 (Sep 14, 2006)

I need to know too. I have lots of holly overgrown bushes.


----------



## oddjob (Sep 19, 2005)

Holly is usually pruned in the winter and the cuttings used for Christmas decor:santa:


----------



## EZ Rider (Jan 1, 2007)

Like OddJob said. Winter is best when the plant isn't actively growing. You may want to trim it back a little at a time though. Removing too much foilage at one time could cause it to die--not to mention making it very unattractive.

My son and I have a part-time lawncare service and one of our clients wanted one trimmed. That was the advice I got from doing an online search for 'pruning holly bushes', and from talking to nurseries.

Dave


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*early spring and late fall*

to take that much off, you may need to do a little at a time each spring and fall for about 2 years. trim with a effort toward thinning out the tops to allow light to the lower branches. as the lower branches get the sun it will start to produce leaves and lose its woody look, then, the next trim season do a little more. when the lower branches are healthy enough, you'll be able to size it how you like. enjoy!


----------

